# JETFIGHTER New EP out today!



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys, please take a minute and check out my new band JETFIGHTER's new EP we just released today!










https://jetfightermusic.bandcamp.com/releases

We are super excited to have this out there and hope to be playing shows this fall around Southwestern Ontario!

Also a video we did for one of the songs on the EP last week:

[video=youtube;1p9ToPZXGEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p9ToPZXGEk[/video]

If you like what you hear, please like our facebook page 
https://www.facebook.com/jetfighterband


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

If you are in the London area tomorrow night, we are playing our debut show at The Richmond Tavern!! Can't wait to rock it out!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Your sound and style in Canada will be hard to break out.
I'd relocate to Southern California or the UK. you'd probably find more receptive ears in those locals.

Follow the Jeff Healey/Gordon Lightfoot route. Get noticed in the US first, then come back to Canada


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Great vocal performance with a distinctive voice! Catchy song too. I enjoyed it thoroughly. Best of luck boys!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Really good stuff man, I downloaded the EP!

I enjoyed the vid too, thanks for the links!


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!! Really appreciate the kind words


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

The gig was great!! Especially for our first one! Sold lots of T-Shirts and ripped it up hard!
Here is a vid of us covering "Astro Zombies" by The Misfits.

[video=youtube;h3pVCxlfsEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3pVCxlfsEg[/video]

We have a limited supply of shirts available on our bandcamp page if you are interested in checking them out!


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Check out this nice review we got from Dying Scene:
http://dyingscene.com/news/introducing-new-pop-punk-act-jetfighter-free-ep-download/


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hey that's pretty cool, man!


----------

